# Need help finding Vin # on 326 engine .



## projectszero (Oct 9, 2008)

I have a 1964 Pontiac Tempest Custom , 326 backed by a 4spd Muncie. Factory ordered this way , PHS docs to verify . I have confirmed the 4spd muncie is the original matching #'s .However I am having trouble finding the stamped vin # on the engine block . Where would the vin be stamped on the engine ?


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

projectszero said:


> Where would the vin be stamped on the engine ?


64 only has a casting number, date code and the engine letter code, Pontiac didn't stamp the VIN on the block until mid year 67.


----------



## projectszero (Oct 9, 2008)

Oh that explains why i couldn't find the vin. I did find a number by the distributor . The number is 9773153


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

projectszero said:


> Oh that explains why i couldn't find the vin. I did find a number by the distributor . The number is 9773153


That comes back to a 64 326, what is the letter code on the front of the block just under the passenger side head?


----------



## projectszero (Oct 9, 2008)

well , i noticed a number 925 then another set of numbers just below that , that reads 226845


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

projectszero said:


> well , i noticed a number 925 then another set of numbers just below that , that reads 226845


925 is a 250hp 2bbl carb engine with a manual transmission. 226845 was the engine unit number and they didn't record that number on the PHS billing record until early 67.


----------



## projectszero (Oct 9, 2008)

Thanks 05GTO , you have been very informative .


----------

